# Another New Title at the GRCC 2009 National



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Today Paige finished her RA with another High in Class score! This was her 2nd Rally Advanced High in Class, after her 2 Rally Novice High in Classes. She was actually the only dog that qualified in Rally Advanced today, so that was neat. 

I also moved Sydney up after she finished her RN yesterday, but she'd never seen a broad jump before and this judge liked to make things difficult. I wasn't particularly keen on having her jump anyhow, but thought we'd give it a try and see how she did. But also, by today, she'd just had enough. That's okay though... she always gives me her 100% and that's all I can possibly ask for. 

Both girls made me very proud this week... they were real troopers!

And now, PICTURES!! Enjoy! BJ


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Woohoo the pics look great


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

BJ,
Congrates on doing so well training with your girls. Sometimes it's hard to keep the poopies motivated. Keep doing what you're doing! 
All the best,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

rock on! you're on a roll!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

What beautiful dogs!! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

BJ Congrats!!!!!!!!! Good Job Girls!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job! Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job, girls! Cute pictures.


----------

